# What the hell...?



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm watching The Spin Factor...O'Reilly. His first guest is an African American Radio Talk Show Host. (Dont know his name)
So, while they are discussing this most recent (death by choking incident) in NYC, Bill says, "Statistics show more whites are killed by police than blacks, 3-1."
So the Black guy says, "That's because there are more Whites in America than Blacks, But that won't be for long"...

What the hell do you suppose he meant by that??

I'm really surprized that got by Bill. He usually catch's stuff like that.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am guess he meant that someday there will be more blacks then whites>>>> Just a guess though


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

So that explains why more blacks are in prison? Where is proof of his so called fact? Soon to be.....Hispanics or maybe its Muslims to be in the majority soon, Then stuff will start to happen.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

BagLady said:


> I'm watching The Spin Factor...O'Reilly. His first guest is an African American Radio Talk Show Host. (Dont know his name)
> So, while they are discussing this most recent (death by choking incident) in NYC, Bill says, "Statistics show more whites are killed by police than blacks, 3-1."
> So the Black guy says, "That's because there are more Whites in America than Blacks, But that won't be for long"...
> 
> ...


Its true. Whites are being out screwed. Average white family 2 children maybe 3. Average black family 4 to 8 based on my own observation. In my area. Reason is mo babies mo money at least in the "D"


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The blacks will be the majority in the near future in the US. They will continue to breed like rats and out number the white's. Wonder how our country will turn out once that happens and they have the voting majority.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Actually, and this is just an opinion, I believe that the races in the United States will simply be woven into one, giant tapestry. Bi racial children are becoming the norm, rather than the exception. No one will identify with a particular race or ethnicity. I have two bi racial cousins and their beauty is nothing less than captivating.

In China, millennia ago there were Caucasians that arrived via trade routes. Archaeologists were puzzled at their eventual disappearance. They assumed they were killed or driven off the continent. A DNA analysis proved that they simply coalesced with the indigenous population. there is certainly historic precedent. Sooner, rather than later we will be an amalgam of every race on the planet. We will be extremely hot.

As a matter of fact, here is one of my lovely cousins right here,

http://www.missuniverse.com/missteenusa/members/profile/651708/year:2012/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We have a system where if you succeed your taxed half or more of your earned income. Tough to have a large family and the extras. It also usually takes two incomes. Those who don't work are encouraged to do better economically by breeding like manic bunnies with those who produce footing all the bills. As long as this is in place, it will be the death of the American dream. Combine this, the hosts statements, unfettered immigration from third word nations and whites will be minorities.

The other way to look at the statement is that is is an overt call to violence and death, a race war. I didn't see the segment so this may be off base.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Actually, and this is just an opinion, I believe that the races in the United States will simply be woven into one, giant tapestry. Bi racial children are becoming the norm, rather than the exception. No one will identify with a particular race or ethnicity. I have two bi racial cousins and their beauty is nothing less than captivating.
> 
> In China, millennia ago there were Caucasians that arrived via trade routes. Archaeologists were puzzled at their eventual disappearance. They assumed they were killed or driven off the continent. A DNA analysis proved that they simply coalesced with the indigenous population. there is certainly historic precedent. Sooner, rather than later we will be an amalgam of every race on the planet. We will be extremely hot.


Exactly


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Actually, and this is just an opinion, I believe that the races in the United States will simply be woven into one, giant tapestry. Bi racial children are becoming the norm, rather than the exception. No one will identify with a particular race or ethnicity. I have two bi racial cousins and their beauty is nothing less than captivating.
> 
> In China, millennia ago there were Caucasians that arrived via trade routes. Archaeologists were puzzled at their eventual disappearance. They assumed they were killed or driven off the continent. A DNA analysis proved that they simply coalesced with the indigenous population. there is certainly historic precedent. Sooner, rather than later we will be an amalgam of every race on the planet. We will be extremely hot.


Good point. We will just be a shade darker and know how to dance.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> We have a system where if you succeed your taxed half or more of your earned income. Tough to have a large family and the extras. It also usually takes two incomes. Those who don't work are encouraged to do better economically by breeding like manic bunnies with those who produce footing all the bills. As long as this is in place, it will be the death of the American dream. Combine this, the hosts statements, unfettered immigration from third word nations and whites will be minorities.
> 
> The other way to look at the statement is that is is an overt call to violence and death, a race war. I didn't see the segment so this may be off base.


THIS. Your latter statement is what I'm afraid he meant.
He had this "glowering" look on his face when he said it. He was rushing his sentences, which is maybe why Bill didnt catch it.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Maybe I'm paranoid. When we were at Wal-Mart last weekend, there were fights over Black Friday stuff. While we were in line, I made a comment that there was no justifying that kind of behavior.
A black girl cashiering next to us, snapped her head around at me when I said that. 
I think she thought I was talking about the Ferguson riot.
I don't think this is over by a long shot. 
Especially after the black guy in NYC being "murdered" by the police. (Coroners report said Homicide).


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

BagLady said:


> THIS. Your latter statement is what I'm afraid he meant.
> He had this "glowering" look on his face when he said it. He was rushing his sentences, which is maybe why Bill didnt catch it.


Well, if that truly is their plan, they might be surprised by the level of combat that they will encounter.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

BagLady said:


> Maybe I'm paranoid. When we were at Wal-Mart last weekend, there were fights over Black Friday stuff. While we were in line, I made a comment that there was no justifying that kind of behavior.
> A black girl cashiering next to us, snapped her head around at me when I said that.
> I think she thought I was talking about the Ferguson riot.
> I don't think this is over by a long shot.
> Especially after the black guy in NYC being "murdered" by the police. (Coroners report said Homicide).


All this is happening because for the last 6 years we have had an outright racist in the White House. No, it's not over by a long shot.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I do my best to be color blind. But I will do my finest work, if color becomes the issue.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BagLady -

Is this the segment you were referring to?






If so, Tavis Smiley is an absolute degenerate as bad as Sharpton and Jackson. Nothing that retard says is even worth listening to.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I've done most of my killing under night vision goggles where everything is a different shade of green....I'd think I could do better if it were black and white. But the reality is they kill each other off at a rate that makes them secondary to other ethnicities in taking the majority. They will never be the lead dog, because the lead dog has to take responsibility and ownership...you can't do that AND claim an aggrieved status as oppressed and demand handouts...it's a catch 22.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> BagLady -
> 
> Is this the segment you were referring to?
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's who it was. And I'm sure your right, but it sounded like a threat to me. If he has the followers Jesse and Al have...Hell, Inor, I'm in the South!! Pray for me, Brothers and Sisters...::rambo::


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

I truly hope the US wakes up, I can't believe how many people fail to see racism when it is from a minority against whites. With all the race baiters out there, I don't see a good way out of this for the US. I sure hope there is, there are so many good people of all races and a sweeping race war would be horrendous.

AJ


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

A J said:


> I truly hope the US wakes up, I can't believe how many people fail to see racism when it is from a minority against whites. With all the race baiters out there, I don't see a good way out of this for the US. I sure hope there is, there are so many good people of all races and a sweeping race war would be horrendous.
> 
> AJ


I agree. But, I dont think our sentiments will make good media...
We all say or have said, I've got black friends...and we did/do. It's just not going to make a difference, IMO.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

As the majority...it behooves us to remain silent and let emotions wax and wain. The moment it becomes a civil unrest to the degree that it threatens us...shoot....shoot accurate, shoot often, shoot until they secede. It's about a group that thinks they have a free path getting walloped hard and quick and saying "aw shit, I didn't expect that....let me go back to my day job" Do not telegraph strength in all cases...telegraphing a willingness to violence suddenly...is a scary thing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I've done most of my killing under night vision goggles where everything is a different shade of green....I'd think I could do better if it were black and white. But the reality is they kill each other off at a rate that makes them secondary to other ethnicities in taking the majority. They will never be the lead dog, because the lead dog has to take responsibility and ownership...you can't do that AND claim an aggrieved status as oppressed and demand handouts...it's a catch 22.


OSFG is spot on. Look at the US demographics don't take my word. The Hispanic population has done a much better job of not killing themselves off at the same rate as Black population. Add to that the bi-racial point that CSI makes, and the illegal population that is not included and you have a population mix that favors Hispanics+Black but dominated by Hispanics, that exceed Caucasions in the US sometime in the late 2040's.

The trump card is the Chinese or muslims. If its the Chinese, they can overcome the US in a matter of months if they choose. the muslimes may take multiple generations. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> OSFG is spot on. Look at the US demographics don't take my word. The Hispanic population has done a much better job of not killing themselves off at the same rate as Black population. Add to that the bi-racial point that CSI makes, and the illegal population that is not included and you have a population mix that favors Hispanics+Black but dominated by Hispanics, that exceed Caucasions in the US sometime in the late 2040's.
> 
> The trump card is the Chinese or muslims. If its the Chinese, they can overcome the US in a matter of months if they choose. the muslimes may take multiple generations. Just my humble opinion.


and the reality is...that conservative beliefs are more aligned with hispanics. It will just take them getting authority to push it...and when they do...it will be a Mexican style of dominance over liberals...and you know how that is going. So although they seek the short gain...the long game bodes against their philosophy.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> OSFG is spot on. Look at the US demographics don't take my word. The Hispanic population has done a much better job of not killing themselves off at the same rate as Black population. Add to that the bi-racial point that CSI makes, and the illegal population that is not included and you have a population mix that favors Hispanics+Black but dominated by Hispanics, that exceed Caucasions in the US sometime in the late 2040's.
> 
> The trump card is the Chinese or muslims. If its the Chinese, they can overcome the US in a matter of months if they choose. the muslimes may take multiple generations. Just my humble opinion.


Slippy...Chicom beliefs will not take hold here..socialism yes...but not communism... and not dominance by chinese. It will be a subtle change...lean hard liberal...until the demographic is hispanic domiant and anglo...then it will slowly slant conservative then it will lean hard conservative then it will close hard and oppress liberals.... They advocate for there future opponents.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When white become the minority, will be able to collect welfare, medicaid, EBT, etc, etc, etc?


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

BagLady said:


> I'm watching The Spin Factor...O'Reilly. His first guest is an African American Radio Talk Show Host. (Dont know his name)


Not trying to change your ways, but I stopped using the term "African American" about twenty years ago. There is no pride in identifying yourself with that God-awful land. And, IMO, that term does nothing but continue to divide the country. If blacks continue to think they are not simply Americans, but African-Americans -- they are never going to join the mainstream.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Slippy...Chicom beliefs will not take hold here..socialism yes...but not communism... and not dominance by chinese. It will be a subtle change...lean hard liberal...until the demographic is hispanic domiant and anglo...then it will slowly slant conservative then it will lean hard conservative then it will close hard and oppress liberals.... They advocate for there future opponents.


OSFG
I was thinking more of a radical thing by the Chicoms.

They see us getting more and more "liberal minded" and they know that they have a bad population that is skewed more male than female. So they send millions of refugee men over here and our liberal foolish leaders let them in. Hell we even build them housing and set them up with farming jobs. Then the Chicoms send another batch of millions more over here. We're hurting but has that ever stopped us? NO So we take them in. The last batch overwhelms us and our great grandaughters are all married to Chicom males who now run our Ag System from The Mississippi River to the Central Valley of CA.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paraquack said:


> When white become the minority, will be able to collect welfare, medicaid, EBT, etc, etc, etc?


NO
At least not for a while. The leaders will punish the white people for at least a few generations.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I do not see the U.S. going hard red commie in the foreseeable future. It is too difficult to control 350 million people if they are all watching you and waiting for direction.

But I do see us slipping into a French style socialism which is almost worse. Look at how balkanized they have made us in the last 20 or so years. We spend more time fighting against each other than we do keeping our government in check. Which is why the government has grown so big. And by adding in another 11 million illegal Mexicans it just adds another group into the mix to stir up trouble so we do not pay attention to what our betters are doing in Washington.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

No on all accounts. We are not victims...we know when to fight and when to flee...we know inherently how to wage war... We are not a race to be subjugated...ever . We may get down...but then we will war. I have no doubt about that. There is an innate response we have as white people...freedom or death.... others chose to endure as slaves...we will not...or at least I will not.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

There is no such thing as true communism and no country on Earth have ever had a true communist society but the closest are Sweden and Norway, their advanced social programs, free education, free health-care and many new initiatives bring them very close to what true communism might be like, making sure that everyone is on similar footing more or less.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> OSFG
> I was thinking more of a radical thing by the Chicoms.
> 
> They see us getting more and more "liberal minded" and they know that they have a bad population that is skewed more male than female. So they send millions of refugee men over here and our liberal foolish leaders let them in. Hell we even build them housing and set them up with farming jobs. Then the Chicoms send another batch of millions more over here. We're hurting but has that ever stopped us? NO So we take them in. The last batch overwhelms us and our great grandaughters are all married to Chicom males who now run our Ag System from The Mississippi River to the Central Valley of CA.


bottom line is ...you cant bang 'em unless yor here..cant get here without fighting me and those like me...their horniness will not out sway my anti communism.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> There is no such thing as true communism and no country on Earth have ever had a true communist society but the closest are Sweden and Norway, their advanced social programs, free education, free health-care and many new initiatives bring them very close to what true communism might be like, making sure that everyone is on similar footing more or less.


There has been many attempts at true communism..where the state owns all and everyone is an employee of the state. China tried and it failed...russia tried and it failed...others are trying and it is failing.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> There has been many attempts at true communism..where the state owns all and everyone is an employee of the state. China tried and it failed...russia tried and it failed...others are trying and it is failing.


Agreed, except that Sweden and Norway are not failing at it, their progress is interesting to watch for me specifically because of what we as kids were taught at school towards the end of communism.

Personally, my communist childhood turned me into a libertarian.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Look folks...I have seen the joys of communism first hand and it looks wonderful. I met the Hizarra tribe in afghanistan. They are socialistic and communism. The town leaders control every dime... everyone works for the town and everyone is taken care of by the town. It works great when everyone contributes...but the moment you cannot bannish someone to a place where they will die for not working...it falls apart. In a national socialistic, communism method.. certain folks become the uber citizens....and it becomes oppressive...and socialistically folks will do less and less if they are paid by the government based on position and not on results.

Socialism works great at the tribal level...but beyond that it falls apart.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Agreed, except that Sweden and Norway are not failing at it, their progress is interesting to watch for me specifically because of what we as kids were taught at school towards the end of communism.
> 
> Personally, my communist childhood turned me into a libertarian.


They lose ground and economic status by the day for it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Norway: The rich cousin | The Economist


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Agreed, except that Sweden and Norway are not failing at it, their progress is interesting to watch for me specifically because of what we as kids were taught at school towards the end of communism.
> 
> Personally, my communist childhood turned me into a libertarian.


It is easy for a country like Norway that only has about 3.5 million people and they are all very homogenious. Plus the government makes a buttload of money from their oil and natural gas. They can afford to give away the store. That model would never work for the U.S. or Canada. Plus, even in Norway, the people do not realize if they did not get all of the free crap they get from the government, they could do MUCH better on their own.

Disclaimer: I still have family in Norway. I went to a very Norwegian college where King Harold would come over at least every other year to speak to us. Mrs Inor even used to be on our high school cross country ski team with his son who was a foreign exchange student. And I still hate their commie government. How far my blood has fallen from when we used to raid England just because we could.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Norway: The rich cousin | The Economist


and that model only hold as long as the nationally owned oil reserves holds value. Unlike if it where privatized and many could profit from the investment vise the automatic revenue or ownership. when the wells run dry ..so does the economy


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm not arguing, just stating  There is no threat of US ever becoming communist :lol:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I'm not arguing, just stating  There is no threat of US ever becoming communist :lol:


I pray you are right. I fear you are not. As far as what I think, the jury is still out...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The black population has not grown much in this country. They have fallen into Margaret Sanger's racist trap of abortion.

As far as any full blown race war, something we'd all better pray never happens, the militants who wish for such a thing would do well to look back at history. There has never been a race that takes to war with the ease as the white man. Once they decide it is time to kill, they go about it in a manner that is cold and calculating.

At the end of the day, the useful idiots will be slaughtered but the ultimate winner will be the powers behind the scene who will take advantage of the situation to consolidate power and toss our liberties right out the window.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Blacks will kill and abort themselves into servetude for decades to come of their own choice...because they are inherently ignorant...anger breads stupidity


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Blacks will kill and abort themselves into servetude for decades to come of their own choice...because they are inherently ignorant.


I don't know. I work with some brilliant men who are black. They are men of solid character, men who work hard, are raising families, lead their families to church, and will not stand idly by if ignorant malcontents attempt to shoot others in the street.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Chipper said:


> The blacks will be the majority in the near future in the US. They will continue to breed like rats and out number the white's. Wonder how our country will turn out once that happens and they have the voting majority.


For a look into that future possibility, just look over at South Africa; what it used to be, what it is now.



Old SF Guy said:


> Blacks will kill and abort themselves into servetude for decades to come of their own choice...because they are inherently ignorant...anger breads stupidity


Not inherently, "willingly".


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Yeah, that's who it was. And I'm sure your right, but it sounded like a threat to me. If he has the followers Jesse and Al have...Hell, Inor, I'm in the South!! Pray for me, Brothers and Sisters...::rambo::


See? And you thought that there wouldn't be any repercussions for leaving the Land of the Buckrye!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"The blacks will be the majority in the near future in the US. They will continue to breed like rats and out number the white's. Wonder how our country will turn out once that happens and they have the voting majority."

Not to put too fine a point on it, but refer to the "universal precautions" thread and then add 3 other hefty hit backs.
Now you must say they may outnumber but they only have a fifty-fifty or 60/30 chance....nature, life, "G-d" are not defied or mocked. They are the great "No you can'ts" of man's condition......some more than others


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have said before that our society is a product of our own device. It has absolutely nothing to do with race. This is a monster created by altruism. We give because we have big hearts, we will take care of every need because you have children, it's all about the children. White, Black, Hispanic everybody. And when those children grow up in this environment guess what? We created a culture of need, taken away self reliance, disincentivised work, taken away self esteem and pride in accomplishment. 

Our proverbial chickens have come home to roost.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I have said before that our society is a product of our own device. It has absolutely nothing to do with race. This is a monster created by altruism. We give because we have big hearts, we will take care of every need because you have children, it's all about the children. White, Black, Hispanic everybody. And when those children grow up in this environment guess what? We created a culture of need, taken away self reliance, disincentivised work, taken away self esteem and pride in accomplishment.
> 
> Our proverbial chickens have come home to roost.


Either that or the Democrats needed to figure out a way to keep their slaves.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

I have to do this everyday i read here brownskin people are a welfare people and brownskin ladies are having kidsfor more welfare but the stats just dont say that














the generalisation isnt good for anything


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

What he said^^^^^^


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Danm said:


> I have to do this everyday i read here brownskin people are a welfare people and brownskin ladies are having kidsfor more welfare but the stats just dont say that
> View attachment 8613
> View attachment 8614
> 
> ...


Danm
Read the charts again. The Chart-- Non-Marital Birth Shares by Race-- shows the Non-Marital Births % of the TOTAL US Births. But if you read into the statistics, 25.6% of the TOTAL Non-Marital Births are by Black Non-hispanics who only make up 13% of the total population yet they have 25.6% of Non Marital Births of the Total.

If you then back that number and apply it to Blacks only, it represents a much larger % Blacks who have births out of wedlock. That number is closer to 75% in the black community.

The same deductions can be applied to the other chart.

The Bottom line is that the entire Out of Wedlock birth rate is a HUGE problem for the US (Black, White, Hispanic other) as is the total number of people on welfare rolls. FUBAR


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There's bad people from every place.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Actually, and this is just an opinion, I believe that the races in the United States will simply be woven into one, giant tapestry. Bi racial children are becoming the norm, rather than the exception. No one will identify with a particular race or ethnicity. I have two bi racial cousins and their beauty is nothing less than captivating.
> 
> In China, millennia ago there were Caucasians that arrived via trade routes. Archaeologists were puzzled at their eventual disappearance. They assumed they were killed or driven off the continent. A DNA analysis proved that they simply coalesced with the indigenous population. there is certainly historic precedent. Sooner, rather than later we will be an amalgam of every race on the planet. We will be extremely hot.
> 
> ...


Yup. In 20 generations Americans will not just be a nationality, we will be a race of our own. We are uniting the people put asunder by God at the tower of babel.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> I don't know. I work with some brilliant men who are black. They are men of solid character, men who work hard, are raising families, lead their families to church, and will not stand idly by if ignorant malcontents attempt to shoot others in the street.


I am speaking only on the sub culture of the Hood folks and yes there are all colors there, however the topic was about the rise or fall of the black man overall. I know and work with many very smart Black men and women as well and I respect them...but as an Ethnic group they are doing more harm to themselves and destroying their future out of ignorance of facts and stupidity brought on by racially antagonistic leaders in the black community.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Blacks will kill and abort themselves into servetude for decades to come of their own choice...because they are inherently ignorant...anger breads stupidity


Rush talked about this -- I think it was yesterday. Blacks represent about 13% of the American population. By far, they are also the biggest participators in abortions. Someone did a study that shows the black population would be approx. 39% today, if they had not gone crazy with abortions.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Attrition wins.
12.6 percent of the population 
Actively attacking 70 percent of the population 
When the 70 percent represents the most heavily armed society in the history of man kind.
Would be as ignorant as attacking an armed police officer through the window of his car while saying what are you going to do shoot me.

The end result will be a genocidal cleansing.


----------

